# B4 & B4A forms



## IT2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all,
How detailed must the B4 & B4A forms be?Can things be grouped together; like: watches, clothes, decorative ornaments, linen, handbags, jewellery or must one write: wedding band platinum, printed wall portrait dimensions, purse so & so make........etc. I suppose it is easier for electrics & furniture which is specific.

Any advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------

